# "Bumble Bees" and "Black Jack" Harnesses



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Here are two Harnesses I finished today. I thought they turned out really cute. What do you guys think????  

sandra


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

They are so cute! I love the Black Jack!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

:shock: They are adorable!! Love them both!


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

They are both adorable! I love the bees!


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

These are so cute.....


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

I love the black jack one with the chantilly  looks really sexy :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

MissMolly said:


> They are both adorable! I love the bees!


Ditto!!


----------



## Mia's Mom (Jan 25, 2005)

Hey Sandra - Those are too cool. The Black Jack is definately - Sexy!! and the Bumble Bee's is so darn cute... I love the 2 color ruffle... I was thinking about that the other day (great minds!!!) just haven't done one yet... 

Great JOB! :thumbright: as usuall!!!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks Everyone!! I sell to a lot of "little ladies" 70ish that play cards and are in the "Bridge clubs" and love to play Poker! :lol: They all have little dogs and they just love stuff like this. :wink: 

sandra


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

that black jack one is great!!! the lace looks liek a garter belt lol. sexay!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Stop tempting me!  These are so cute. Your work is just fabulous!

Leslie


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Oh! I love the black jack one. Are you going to make a boy's version of that??


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks! For the boys version I will leave off the bow and the "ruffles" :wink: 

sandra
www.chloescustomharness.com


----------

